# Really strange bathroom scales that measure calories and fat



## nickdutch (Aug 21, 2013)

I need some advice onhow to interpret the information that my new bathroom scales givesme. It is an electronic scale that measures in Lb, Kg and Stone, butalso has two electrical contacts that you are supposed to place eachfoot on. It then sends some kind of signal through the body and thengives a readout of not only your weight, but also your percentage ofbone, percentage of muscle and percentage of fat as well as hydrationpercentage. It also gives a value for calorific need per day.

Now, this is what I amstruggling with. Do I use the % hydration and then workout what mydry weight would be if I was completely dried out like a leaf andthen take the % of muscle and get a lean muscle weight from my dryweight?

I am unsure.

Currently it says I am166 Lb with a muscle percentage of 38%.


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

You ignore it because it's sh!t and about as accurate as getting your dog to guess


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Do you have a big dog


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

gearchange said:


> Do you have a big dog


He's huge now you mention it


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

kreig said:


> He's huge now you mention it


What did he say your bodyfat was?


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Fat ****


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

kreig said:


> Fat ****


Same as me then.


----------

